
Being clever is being childish - data37
https://medium.com/@vr6/being-clever-is-being-childish-4365f384297
======
jmatthews
Couldn't disagree more. Lifespan is ever increasing. Violent death is ever
decreasing. Individual empowerment is at an all time high. Brute force as the
ultimate arbiter, which is the natural state of being, is at an all time low.

